# Rub for Ribs



## DonnieW (Jul 2, 2008)

I LOVE smoking ribs and anything else that's edible for that matter. I've even went as far as to go to Steven Raichlen's BBQ-U (yeah, I'm a total BBQ whore). At the last herf I went to there was some talk about smokin' (food) and it got me wondering whether there might be some secret recipes roaming around in the heads of fellow CS members.

Anyone here got a rub or marinade for ribs they want to share? Don't be bashful, I'm not above rubbing my ribs with McDonald's McNugget sauces if you say its the bomb.


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Here ya go:

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=139917&highlight=volt

Dave and a few others might be willing to attest to how good it is. I did not make the sauce for them, but the sauce on top of the rubbed ribs rocks!



DonnieW said:


> I LOVE smoking ribs and anything else that's edible for that matter. I've even went as far as to go to Steven Raichlen's BBQ-U (yeah, I'm a total BBQ whore). At the last herf I went to there was some talk about smokin' (food) and it got me wondering whether there might be some secret recipes roaming around in the heads of fellow CS members.
> 
> Anyone here got a rub or marinade for ribs they want to share? Don't be bashful, I'm not above rubbing my ribs with McDonald's McNugget sauces if you say its the bomb.


----------



## hoax (Aug 7, 2007)

I recently did Asian style beef ribs. 

The dry rub I used was Ground Ginger, Onion Powder, Lime Zest, and Red Pepper Flakes. 

I finished them off with store bought teriyaki sauce.


----------



## DonnieW (Jul 2, 2008)

Volt said:


> Here ya go:
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=139917&highlight=volt
> 
> Dave and a few others might be willing to attest to how good it is. I did not make the sauce for them, but the sauce on top of the rubbed ribs rocks!


Awesome, thanks! Strange, I did search the forum for "rub", but didn't get a hit. I shall re-search.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Mikes rub and a few hours of low and slow=the most tender Beef Brisket I've had...period :dr


EDIT:Yes Mike aka Volt


----------



## DonnieW (Jul 2, 2008)

68TriShield said:


> Mikes rub and a few hours of low and slow=the most tender Beef Brisket I've had...period :dr


"Mike" = Volt? I can't seem to find that bloody first name Rolodex thingy.


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

I am Mike....


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

lol i'll let you know when i start experimenting..


----------



## DonnieW (Jul 2, 2008)

r-ice said:


> lol i'll let you know when i start experimenting..


Yeah, there''s the guy who got me thinking.

Mike - I'll be doing 8 racks in your name this weekend. Pics to follow.


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

If I may....

I don't know what your setup is, but low and slow 225* if you can get it there and not close to open flame. The more time the better.... I like 4 hours or so. Remember, if using a sauce - only in the last ten min or so.

In my recipie - the hot stuff is to taste (chili and Cayenne) consider the guests palette.


----------



## DonnieW (Jul 2, 2008)

Volt said:


> If I may....
> 
> I don't know what your setup is, but low and slow 225* if you can get it there and not close to open flame. The more time the better.... I like 4 hours or so. Remember, if using a sauce - only in the last ten min or so.
> 
> In my recipie - the hot stuff is to taste (chili and Cayenne) consider the guests palette.


I hear ya brother... Slow is the name of the game. I've got the Char-Griller offset smoker and mounds of mesquite and apple woods.


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

DonnieW said:


> I hear ya brother... Slow is the name of the game. I've got the Char-Griller offset smoker and mounds of *mesquite* and apple woods.


Dude you rock - that is my favorite smoke. Save the apple though - too subtle for this rub IMO. But it may come though, I've been wrong before


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

I'm not as big a pro at ribs as you guys. I like a spicy rub and a somewhat sweet sauce. 

For a rub, I use Tone's Cajun Seasoning and some extra cayanne and black pepper, and a little brown sugar. 

I really need a good smoker though. My problem is getting something that I feel is big enough. Right now I'm smoking on my grill. While it's easy to keep the temperature regulated, it's tough to generate enough smoke.


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

Volt said:


> Dude you rock - that is my favorite smoke. Save the apple though - too subtle for this rub IMO. But it may come though, I've been wrong before


I too have the CharGriller w/ offset box. It rocks as well as the apple does on pork. Mmmmmm pork ribs.

BTW, I use a very similar rub to Volt's. My friends think its the bomb.


----------



## Gone Dave (Mar 30, 2008)

Do I smell a rub/sauce PIF about to form???:cb
If so I am soooo Down!:mn
While I agree on the low and slow my wife bought me this, this http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?storeId=10051&langId=-1&catalogId=10053&productId=100402905&N=10000003+90019+500439

You "load it" " light it" and "leave it"...
It even says on the box " you ain't cookin' if your lookin'

So far I have done 2 butts in about 3 hours each and ribs that leap from the bone in 2..:chk:chk


----------



## DonnieW (Jul 2, 2008)

Gone Dave said:


> Do I smell a rub/sauce PIF about to form???:cb
> If so I am soooo Down!:mn
> While I agree on the low and slow my wife bought me this, this http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?storeId=10051&langId=-1&catalogId=10053&productId=100402905&N=10000003+90019+500439
> 
> ...


That thing looks pretty cool. Pull a 'Ronco' with it.


----------

